

Ask HN: Which is your recommended domain registrar for .it/.ly domains? - varunkho

I use namecheap these days but it seems they do not have option to register .it&#x2F;.ly domains. Correct me if this is not the case!
======
simantel
I have a couple CCTLD domains hosted with
[http://www.101domain.com](http://www.101domain.com), who I'd recommend.

------
zalew
not sure, but you can check out the ones exotic domain finders (like
[http://domai.nr/](http://domai.nr/) and
[http://domize.com/](http://domize.com/)) use as affiliate.

------
bp999
[http://register.ly/](http://register.ly/)

